# [kernel 2.6.9-r1] Besoin d'aide pour configurer (non resolu)

## rizlakid

Voila, suite aux conseil de kernel_sentei je vous colle mon lspci.

En effet j'ai vraiment des difficultés a compiler mon kernel comme il faut, il ne semble pas reconnaitre ma carte graphique correctement, et il ya peut-etre des modules que je devrait charger qui me seront utiles et que je n'ai pas chargés. Pour la carte son laissez tomber, asustek m'a confirmé qu'elle n'etait pas encore reconnue.

Je precise que j'ai une carte mere P5GDC-V Deluxe (socket775) + P4 HT @ 3.4Ghz, avec une carte reseau 3com 3C905B-TX + une carte reseau integree dont je ne me sert pas, une carte graphique ati radeon x600 pro 256mo en pci express, un disque dur serial ata de 160go, un lecteur dvd/graveur cd, une souris usb, deux ecrans (differents), le firewire et une carte tele hauppauge wintv express avec chipset bt878.

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 915G/P/GV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 915G/P/GV PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)

0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801FR/FRW (ICH6R/ICH6RW) SATA Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:01:04.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. IT/ITE8212 Dual channel ATA RAID controller (PCI version seems to be IT8212, embedded seems (rev 13)

0000:01:09.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 30)

0000:01:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

0000:01:0a.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

0000:04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B62 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]

0000:04:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5b72

Voila, je ne vous demande pas de faire le travail a ma place, mais un peu d'aide serait la bienvenue, je galere vraiment beaucoup depuis une semaine que j'essaie d'installer gentoo :/

Merci

----------

## Trevoke

Lol t'as choisi l'epreuve du feu dis-donc...

Deja, essaye avec 2.6.8-r10. Le kernel 2.6.9 a pas mal d'ennuis.

Ensuite, le PCI express je sais pas trop comment c'est supporte en ce moment, mais ca devrait passer comme les autres Radeon (pas bien quoi lol)... 

emerge ati-drivers xinerama ide-utils (note : c'est ca qu'il faut quand on a des SATA?)

Tu en es ou de ton installation?

----------

## rizlakid

En fait j'arrive a me logguer, j'ai le reseau, je peux emerge allers sur links ou irssi faire 2-3 trucs par ci par la mais c tout, xorg refuse de fonctionner et je pense tres fortement que ca viens des modules que j'ai chargé ou pas chargés.

Comment je fait pour emerger un 2.6.8?

----------

## Trevoke

```
emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10
```

Tu as un message d'erreur a nous donner avec xorg?

Tu es avec devfs ou udev?

----------

## rizlakid

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(EE) fglrx(0): Cannot read V_BIOS

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV370 5B72" (Chipset = 0x5b72)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x174b, PciSubDevice = 0x0451)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xce000000

(EE) fglrx(0): No valid MMIO address

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitConfig failed

(EE) fglrx(0): R200PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === end

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

J'utilise devfs, sinon je me fait insulter au boot  :Smile: 

Et ma carte graphique est une sapphire avec chipset ati, c'est surement de la que viens le (--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

----------

## Trevoke

Alors en partant de la, tu peux nous poster le morceau de /etc/X11/xorg.conf qui a la configuration des ecrans?

----------

## rizlakid

**********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 68.7

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.4

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "31.5 - 48.4" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "50 - 70" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:4:0:1"    # vendor=1002, device=5b72

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

Voila, j'ai mi le moniteur, la carte graphique et les tables de resolutions et frequence des ecrans

----------

## kwenspc

as tu coché l'agpgart en module ou en dur dans ton noyau? et as tu bien choisi le chip? (et désélcétionné les autres car quelques fois ça fait des conflits)

si il n'est pas en module alors mets  Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" à yes

Mais à ta place j'essaierais déjà de faire fonctionner le driver "radeon" livré avec Xorg. les Ati-driverss sont source de beaucoup de problèmes pour le moment...esperons le que ça change.

----------

## rizlakid

comment je vois le chip? duquel tu parle? celui de la carte graphique ou de la carte mere?

et j'ai pas d'agp mais du pci express

----------

## Trevoke

Apparemment tu t'es servi de /opt/ati/fglrxconfig (ou un path un peu comme ca... ?)

c'est bien et c'est gentil, mais pour X.org (c'est ca que tu utilises?), il vaut mieux utiliser xorgconfig pour configurer X et ensuite modifier xorg.conf pour ajouter les infos sur ta carte video a partir du fichier que t'as obtenu avec fglrxconfig..

----------

## Jacqueline

Bonsoir !

 Je vais bientôt faire ma première installde Gentoo.. 

j'ai un problème avec ma carte TV  avec Suse 10.1 que j'ai beaucoup de mal à régler ..

Ma carte est une WinTV GO2 :    L'image est parfaite ( avec Kdetv  avec les autres , je ne capte aucune chaîne), mais je n'ai pas de son.

 Ce modèle  est particulier  :  je dois raccorder une sortie son sur  l'entrée  de ma carte son. avec un petit cable.

 Ce n'est pas un problème de matériel, : sous windows tout marche  ( suf l'infrarouge, pas grave !  ) pour avoir le son , j'ai du mettre ce petit cable.. donc ça confirme qu'il n'ya pas de  controlleur de son sur cette carte TV.

 Je viens de faire l'essai avec Suse  :  j'ai racoordé la sortie son de la carte TV  directement sur   le système son Altec Lansing  : il ne sort aucun son de la carte.. donc ce n'est pas un problème de confifg de ma carte son.. nbi de prise , puisque ça marche avec windows comme ça aussi.. 

 Je  ne comprends donc  pas pourquoi Suse me détecte  une carte son dans ma carte TV., ni l'utilité d'avoir un driver son  pour cette carte TV.

 ( en plus je pense que c'est lui qui me bloque le son..sur la carte )

 J'ai reconfiguré ma carte TV pour lui dire qu'elle  n'est pas connectée  à aucune des deux cartes son que me propose  Suse.

 - ce fameux  CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder

-  ma carte son..CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller

Je retrouve toujours ce CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder avec  son driver  cx88_alsa is active 

 J'ai essayé de d'enlever ce module avec     modprobe - r cx88_alsa  impossible , il est actif..

 je pense aussi que c'est ce qui me bloque tout le son de KDE... (le test ne marche pas.. et le binz qui démarre le système  de son arrive à 100 % et recommence 

Inutile de vous dire que j'en ai un peu marre des distribs qui installent n'importe quoi. ( s'il n'y avait que ça encore !)   et c'est avec plaisir que je vais me mettre à la Gentoo..

 Je suppose que lors de l'install de gentoo, je dois oublier cette saloperie de connexant pour le son et le driver avec ! 

 je n'ose pas l'enlever sur la Suse de peur de tout déglinguer, j'en ai encore besoin  quelques jours encore..  et ne ne sais pas comment l'empêcher de lancer ce driver.. 

 Voilà ce que j'ai dans modprobe.conf concernant la tv , c'est n'importe quoi..

 *Quote:*   

> # options bttv    pll=1 radio=0 card=0
> 
> # options tuner   type=0
> 
> # options msp3400 once=1 simple=1
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 33: PCI 506.0: 11200 TV Card
> 
>   [Created at pci.300]
> 
>   UDI: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_14f1_8800
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 18: PCI 04.0: 0401 Multimedia audio controller
> 
>   [Created at pci.300]
> 
>   UDI: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_59
> ...

 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Jacqueline, le mieux est que tu crées un thread concernant ton problème plutôt que de squatter cellui d'un autre, ton probmème en sera plus vite résolu   :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

d'autant que le kernel 2.6.9 va pas attirer les foules   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Oups merci... je  ne voulais pas envahir le forum...

----------

## Mickael

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Oups merci... je  ne voulais pas envahir le forum...

 

Non non, tu ne l'envahis pas, tu réveilles juste les morts.  :Wink: 

----------

